# AC34 in 72ft Cats



## yachtyakka (May 14, 2009)

Americaâ€™s Cup transformed by radical changes | 34th America's Cup

I know that a lot of people think that the event has gone from bad to worse. That's the Cup it's not one design, it's a development event where money rules.
3rd it happens to take place on water
4th it's a sailing event.

However, for what ever reason the next event will be in cats with wing sails 72ft long crewed by 11 with a guest (media). C class on steroids.

What do you think?


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

most excellent!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I actually like the idea of the winged cats - but they should be smaller and sturdier - and run through more challenging conditions. The last race was a snoozefest. It was so boring to watch because the boats are so big you don't get a sense of the speed or the human element. They looked like zeppelins - not fast sailboats.

VOR is where it's at.


----------



## yachtyakka (May 14, 2009)

will be interesting to see these sending around san fran, maybe knot, maybe the med.

Yachting News 14th September 2010 - AC34


----------



## scouse1 (Apr 11, 2010)

35 knot racing will definitley be different. I'm a bit of a traditionalist but this could be good.

Waiheke Island eh? Knew it a long time ago. Bit of a trickle down for Auckland, the AC45 cats will be built there.

Good Kiwi site for you here. Sail World - Powerboat-world: Sail and sailing, cruising, boating news


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope you're right scouse. They just need to push these boats more than the last AC. When they were crying about 1 meter waves it was pretty pathetic.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> I hope you're right scouse. They just need to push these boats more than the last AC. When they were crying about 1 meter waves it was pretty pathetic.


This won't be an option if the AC is held in SF. It will be windy, it will get rough. Like the AC held in Perth, that's part of the attraction.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

puddinlegs said:


> This won't be an option if the AC is held in SF. It will be windy, it will get rough. Like the AC held in Perth, that's part of the attraction.


You know - I hadn't thought about that. Great point.

It might be fun to watch after all.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Here on the bay will require crew to work. There will be headsail changes with shifting dramatically stiff winds. There will be currents up to 7 knots on a good day in places. The landscape circling the bay will be pleasing to the eye. I am wondering what they will do about constant traffic with freighters. That will really add to the challenge. .......*i2f*


----------



## scouse1 (Apr 11, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> I hope you're right scouse. They just need to push these boats more than the last AC. When they were crying about 1 meter waves it was pretty pathetic.


Part of the new order when seeking the new boats was to widen the range of conditions from the now 6" to 1foot waves and 1 to 3 knot limit. To something a lot broader (forgotten now but it seemed really reasonable when I read it a couple of months back.

Like this: America's Cup designers narrow down new boat class - ESPN
_Coutts said a versatile boat is needed to minimize disruptions due to weather conditions.
"Delays and postponements kill interest," Coutts said. "America's Cup boats shouldn't be the last to start racing and the first to quit while other classes are still racing. They also need to be designed from the outset to unleash the full potential of television."_


----------

